# Audio Sync



## junianby (Sep 1, 2004)

Is anyone else having audio sync problems with there 942. I've done about 20 power cord reboots and the audio goes right out of sync with in a couple minutes. Any suggestions?
Nick


----------



## Avsfan33 (Sep 16, 2005)

I set a delay for the audio on my AV reciever and I have not had a problem since (going on almost 2 months).


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

junianby said:


> Is anyone else having audio sync problems with there 942. I've done about 20 power cord reboots and the audio goes right out of sync with in a couple minutes. Any suggestions?
> Nick


Yep and Dish is reported to be working on it. It didn't take them long to screw up the audio but it sure is taking them long to fix it !


----------



## rb71 (Jul 10, 2005)

I had the same problem. Nothing I could do would make any difference. I couldn't set an audio delay on my receiver, and even if I could, the problem seemed intermittent, so I'm not sure it would have always worked. I was using the HDMI connection from the 942 to the TV and the optical connection from the 942 to the receiver. My TV has an optical output connection, so I ended up moving the optical output from the 942 over to the TV, so the optical out comes from the TV to the receiver. The problem no longer occurs. This is a good "fix" for me now, until DISH gets the software fixed.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Must be an HDMI issue. I've used the TOSLINK optical output directly to my sound system, and haven't experienced the problem.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I use both HDMI and Optical. The only time I see audio sync issues is with VOOM channels.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

LtMunst said:


> I use both HDMI and Optical. The only time I see audio sync issues is with VOOM channels.


 Same here. I reported the Voom audio sync problems months ago. I still see them from time to time. Especially on Majestic , and Guy tv.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Voom has had a history of having audio sync problems in their facility even before they came to Dish. (Ask any former Voomer.) So not all the sync problems are with the 942. Mark assures me that the ones that came up in 942 are diligently being worked on.

Question for Nick - (junianby) - What connection are you using for audio? HDMI, Optical, or Analog ? Have you tried a different one like rb71 suggests?


----------



## rb71 (Jul 10, 2005)

Maybe it is an issue where the HDMI and optical ports are not in sync. I've only used HDMI for the video. I've never experienced the problem when getting the audio out from the TV (either through the speakers or Digital Port to the receiver). 

That being said, I don't have VOOM, but have definitely experienced the problem on many occassions. I've also noticed that it seems to be in the recordings. I have a recording of Sister Act 2. I can jump to a trouble spot every time, no matter if it's just after a hard reset of the 942 or not. But, after moving the optical out from the 942 output port to the TV optical output port, I don't have the problem anymore (only using HDMI for audio and video).


----------



## junianby (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm using the hdmi for both video and audio. I also tried using the RCA cables for the audio and it still will go out of sync. Some days it's more noticable then others. Some times every thing is right in sync. 
Nick


----------



## Avsfan33 (Sep 16, 2005)

rb71 said:


> I had the same problem. Nothing I could do would make any difference. I couldn't set an audio delay on my receiver, and even if I could, the problem seemed intermittent, so I'm not sure it would have always worked.


That was my thought too, but it actually worked. For some reason the channels that weren't affected by the sync problem still work properly with audio delay. Anybody know why this would be?

Also, I am using componet, not HDMI.


----------



## StevenZ (Aug 15, 2003)

I've found that I hear words before I see lips moving (even without any drugs ). But it varies from channel to channel and between programs, with no pattern I've been able to notice. Fortunately, I snagged a band-aid (see www.felston.com) that allows me to slide out the audio to match the video.

I use settings around 100msec, though they vary. I'm feeding my 942 into a Samsung HLP4674 via HDMI, with DNIE and NR off. My guess is that the local stations, my 942, and my TV each introduce video delays that can't be predicted. I'm guessing the DSP in my HT system does a similar thing to audio, though much less. So the Felston box lets me make up the difference.


----------

